# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Jetzt operieren oder erst nach HH fahren?

## Francisco

Hallo,
bin hier neu angemeldet. Seit einigen Monaten habe ich eine lange Diagnosephase durchlaufen und bin jetzt hier richtig am Platz. Details im Profil!

Nach der Diagnose ist mir von mehreren Urologen übereinstimmend zur RPE geraten worden, wobei eine einseitige Nerverhaltung vielleicht möglich wäre, es wird mir aber davon abgeraten, da PSA zur Zeit etwa 18 und der Tumor recht ausgedehnt ist, rechts kaum noch Originalmaterial (6 von 6 Proben teils über die ganze Länge befallen und sehr nah der Kapselgrenze) und links auch schon 1 von 6 Stanzzylindern mit Befund. Man befürchtet, daß sich der Tumor längs der Nervenbahnen ausgebreitet hat. Lymphbahnen im Präparat sind nicht befallen, Szinti und CT negativ.

Ich habe wegen einer Absage relativ kurzfristig für nächsten Do einen OP-Termin in Bonn bekommen (Prof. Vorreuther, der mir auch von einem dort Operierten empfohlen worde).

Mir ist jetzt durch Beziehungen der Kontakt zu einem sehr bekannten Chirurgen hergestellt worden, der selbst in HH bei Prof. Huland operiert wurde. Der hat für mich dort einen Untersuchungstermin am 27.10. erwirken können. OP-Termin steht nicht fest, mein Kontakt hat aber offenbar Einfluß darauf, daß es schnell geht.

Ich neige eigentlich eher dazu, den ganzen Mist nächste Woche hier herausnehmen zu lassen. Es mag ja sein, daß die Hamburger Klinik in den Rankings vorne liegt, bei meinem grenzwertigen (=vielleicht noch nicht metastasiertem) Ca hätte ich lieber alles lieber heute als morgen hinter mir.

Könnte mir jemand dazu bitte seine Gedanken mitteilen?

Danke!
Francisco

----------


## Francisco

So schnell kann es gehen. Eben ruft die Bonner Klinik an und verschiebt den Termin auf den 31.10.
Ich werde deshalb am 27.10. nach Hamburg fahren.

Francisco

----------


## Francisco

Hallo Alex P.,

ich danke Ihnen für die Antwort.

ich zwar schon 54, aber mit einer deutlich jüngeren Frau seit 6 Jahren liiert und seit einem Jahr sehr glücklich verheiratet, mit der ich nicht nur fast vollkommen harmoniere, sondern auch den besten Sex meines Lebens habe, welchen ich sehr vermissen würde.

Vor die Wahl gestellt, am Ca zu sterben oder impotent zu werden würde ich allerdings eher die Impotenz in Kauf nehmen, das sieht Madame auch so (sagt sie jetzt, denke ich manchmal).

Mir wird geschildert, daß sich das Ca gerne entlang der Nervenscheiden ausbreitet und daß deshalb bei PSA>10 ungern nerverhaltend operiert wird.

Welche Konsequenzen hat diese Situation Ihrer Meinung nach?

Gruß
Francisco

----------


## RuStra

> Vor die Wahl gestellt, am Ca zu sterben oder impotent zu werden würde ich allerdings eher die Impotenz in Kauf nehmen


hallo Francisco,

das ist die beknackteste Alternative, mit der Therapie-Erpressungen beim frisch diagnostizierten PCa laufen !!
Lass dich nicht von Panik und Ärzte-Erpressungen leiten, noch dazu, wo der OP-Erfolg bei fortgeschrittenem Befund äusserst fraglich ist.

Gruss aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Francisco

> ...noch dazu, wo der OP-Erfolg bei fortgeschrittenem Befund äusserst fraglich ist.


Ähh, das ist ja mal ermutigend. Soll ich lieber gar nicht hingehen oder wie? 

:-)
Francisco

----------


## RuStra

> Ähh, das ist ja mal ermutigend. Soll ich lieber gar nicht hingehen oder wie? 
> 
> :-)
> Francisco


Prof.Huland und Team hätten Dich noch vor wenigen Jahren bei einem eher fortgeschrittenen Befund gar nicht operiert. 
Mittlerweile operieren sie auch fortgeschrittenere Fälle, beraten aber auch -mehr als früher- über andere Möglichkeiten, z.B. Hormonblockade.

Wie auch immer: Das Hauptproblem zu Anfang ist immer die verdammte Panik. Die Hetze, sofort das Zeugs loswerden zu müssen, der Kurzschluss, mit einem Eingriff alles erledigt sehen zu wollen. Verständlich, aber falsch. Der PK ist mit der am langsamsten wachsende Krebs. Zeit für die Orientierungsphase, was die Diagnose bedeutet, wie ausgedehnt sie ist - Zeit für die doppelte und dreifache Überprüfung der Diagnose-Ergebnisse ist immer da und MUSS da sein. Von einer schlampigen, unzureichenden oder ganz falschen Diagnose hängt dann eine Therapie ab, die nicht besser als die Diagnose sein kann.

good evening,
Rudolf

a

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Francesco,

bei deinem Befund - hoher PSA aber Tumor noch auf Kapsel beschränkt wärst du evtl. auch ein Kandidat für die Brachytherapie ( Afterloading )

Mein Befund war ähnlich deinem, ggf. noch schlimmer. Ich hatte einen erheblich niedrigeren PSA, aber beide Lappen waren vollständig befallen, alle Stanzen positiv.
Mir wurde im Vorfeld gesagt das eine OP zwar möglich wäre, aber es voraussichtlich nicht zu sauberen Schnitträndern kommen könnte was eine Strahlentherapie nach sich ziehen würde.
Daraufhin habe ich mich zum Afterloading entschieden und wie du in meinem
Profil sehen kannst habe ich eigentlich meine Lebensqualität aufrecht erhalten.
Bzgl. der Potenz wäre es allerdings besser gewesen wenn ich sie von Anfang an mit Viagra oder Cialis unterstützt hätte, gibt daher heute immer wieder mal Schwierigkeiten.
Aber das für mich Wichtigste: Nach einigen hektischen Wochen bzgl. der Werte ( PSA-Bounce ) kann ich heute sagen, das die Behandlung wohl erfolgreich war.
Egal wie du dich entscheidest: Viel Glück und Erfolg für deine Therapie !

----------


## JoScho

Hallo 
Lass dich nicht von deinem Vorhaben abbringen, nimm die Chance wahr.
Siehe mein Profil

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Francesco,

Bei Deinem hohen PSA-Wert vermute ich, daß eine Zweitbegutachtung einen höheren Wert ergeben würde (z.B GL 4+3 = evt. Hochrisikobereich). Schließe mich im Übrigen den Aussagen von Patrick an. Ich war in der gleichen Klinik. Die Behandlung läuft in Köln und Bonn ab. 
Sie besteht aus drei Teilen. 1) Begleitender Kurzzeit-Hormonblockade 6-12 Monate 2) Äüßerer 3D-Bestrahlung 3) Afterloading-(Innere Bestrahlung)
Nach 3 Jahren sind meine Werte trotz GL 4+3 sehr gut. Die Potenz ist auch erhalten geblieben. Nebenwirkungen habe ich gar keine mehr.
Langfristig gesehen ist die Erhaltung der Lebensqualität ein sehr wichtiger Faktor. Statistisch stirbt nur jeder 4 Erkrankte an PK (und das erst häufig nach sehr vielen Jahren)
Dreiviertel der PK-Erkrankten können geheilt werden oder halten die Krankheit mit diversen Methoden einfach unter Kontrolle.
Bei Deinem Krankheitsgrad muß, bei einer OP-Entscheidung, mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Bestrahlung nachgeschaltet werden. Die Bestrahlung der Prostata-Loge führt jedoch fast immer zur Impotenz.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Francisco

Danke, das mache ich gerne. Es dauert nur alles so elend lange.

----------


## LudwigS

Hier mal ein älterer Beitrag von mir:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ward#post19616

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Francisco

So, es ist vollbracht. Habe mit Prof. Huland und einen Tag später fast eine Stunde mit Prof. Vorreuther gesprochen. Beide rieten zur einseitig nerverhaltenden RPE unter Schnellschnittkontrolle. Bin dann am letzten Freitag in Bonn operiert worden und auch wieder gut auf den Beinen.Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß beide Kapazitäten auch gleich blöde geschaut hätten beim Lesen des Histologiebefundes. Hier jedenfalls war man baß erstaunt über das krasse präoperative Understaging. Details im Profil. Ich werde mich daher nun in den Fortgeschrittenenbreich begeben.  :Stirnrunzeln: GrußFrancisco

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Francisco,



> Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß beide Kapazitäten auch gleich blöde geschaut hätten beim Lesen des Histologiebefundes. Hier jedenfalls war man baß erstaunt über das krasse präoperative Understaging. Details im Profil.


Daß nach über 3 Std noch keiner darauf noch keine Antwort gaben zeigt doch, daß Sie genauso bestürzt drein geschaut haben und darauf keine Antwort Wissen? ich gehör auch dazu war sehr perplex!

Sicher must Du gut überlegen was in der Reihen Folge alles getan werden soll -Wie sagte einst Uwe Peters?- Bei unserer Krankheit muß man den eigenen Manager sein! Genau richtig, Ich manage meine Krankheit schon über 10 Jahre und das neueste Projekt habe ich angeleiert. 

Ich will wissen wo der Teufen steckt und habe einen Antrag bei der TK-Nürnberg für ein FEC-PET/CT mit samt dem Formular von der UNI-Klinik ULM das da heist:

*"Betr: Kostenübernahme-Erklärung für Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie (PET), Begutachtungsverfahren durch den MDK bzw. die zuständige Krankenkasse"*

Versendet, sie, die TK-Nürnberg wird es weiter leite an den MDK => Medizinischer Dienst der Krankenkassen!

Was kann man da erwarten? ich lasse mich überraschen!

Francesco, dir wünsche ich, daß Du den Überblick für deine nötige Therapien nicht verlierst trotz daß es nicht gerade rosig für Dich aussieht

Alles Gute Lieber Freund
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo JoScho,

wie fühlt man sich nach diesem Debakel von Francesco, wenn man für die Ektomie ohne weitere Diagnostik plädiert hat?
Bei einem Biopsieergebnis von 6 Stanzen in einem Lappen mit alle 6 befallen, war das nun eingetretene Ergebnis wohl wahrscheinlicher als die von Dir favorisierte Chance des kurativen Erfolges.
Ich halte es für unverantwortlich gegen weitere Diagnostikmaßnahmen bei im Forum Ratsuchenden zu plädieren und zur Eile aufzurufen, die Ektomie durchzuführen.
Ich möchte deshalb dies zum Anlass nehmen, einen großen Schwachpunkt des Forums anzusprechen. Die hier nach der Diagnose Prostatakrebs Ratsuchenden wollen sich vergewissern, ob sie mit den Vorschlägen ihres Urologen auf dem richtigen Weg sind. Da sie neu im Forum sind, ist für sie jede Antwort gleichgewichtig. Sie können nicht unterscheiden zwischen den wertvollen Hinweisen eines RuStra oder LudwigS und den unbedeutenderen Meinungen.
Es sollte versucht werden, einen Konsens zu erreichen, dass in den Stellungnahmen, die Vorschläge von einer weiter gehenden Diagnostik insbesondere auch in den offensichtlich widersprüchlichen Fällen wie bei Francesco nicht unterlaufen werden. Dies Wissen um die Zusammenhänge, die heutigen Möglichkeiten der Diagnostik beim PK ist das große Potential des Forums für die Ratsuchenden und muss zukünftig optimaler zur Geltung gebracht werden. Ist der Punkt Diagnostik zufriedenstellend abgearbeitet, dann kann/muss die Diskussion um die optimale Therapie erfolgen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## ChristianH

"Bin dann am letzten Freitag in Bonn operiert worden und auch wieder gut auf den Beinen."

Bin neu im Forum. Habe seid Gestern einen Befund (PK (Grad 2b, Gleaseon-Score 4+3), wohne in Bonn und überlege nun welches Krankenhaus. Aus Deinen Bemerkungen entnehme ich, dass Du Herrn Vorreuther  empfehlen kannst. 
Grüße Christian H.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Christian,
der Operateur hat sicher sein Bestes gegeben, wenn man den reinen Op-Verlauf bei Francisco betrachtet. Ob in diesem Fall eine Op die richtige Entscheidung war, ist sehr zu bezweifeln, denn die Op hatte keinen kurativen Erfolg gebracht.
Dein GS 4+3=7 sieht ebenfalls nicht so aus, dass die bisherige Diagnostik ausreicht, mit gutem Gewissen sagen zu können, eine RPE ist die Beste der möglichen Therapien.
Außerdem ist für eine solche Entscheidung das Lebensalter und der gesundheitliche Allgemeinzustand von Bedeutung. 
Wenn Dir ein Umfassender Rat wichtig ist, solltest Du die PSA-Entwicklung, und den vollständigen Histologiebefund sowie Dein Alter hier ins Forum stellen oder besser noch, gleich ein Profil erstellen. Nur dann ist es überhaupt möglich zu Deiner ganz speziellen Situation etwas zu sagen.

Den einen Rat möchte ich Dir doch jetzt gleich geben, lasse Dich nicht zu einer Therapie überreden, die nicht von *allen* Seiten beleuchtet wurde. Für eine ausführlichere Diagnostik ist immer Zeit. Der Krebs hat in aller Regel viele Jahre gebraucht, bis er seinen jetzigen Umfang erreicht hat. Es kommt also nicht auf wenige Wochen an!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## spertel

Hallo Francisco

Du wirst sicherlich noch eine Zeit brauchen, um dieses ungünstige Ergebnis zu verarbeiten, aber hier im Forum gibt es einige in ähnlicher Situation, die Dir im Bedarfsfall sicherlich mit Ratschlägen zur Seite stehen werden.
Ich kann hierzu wenig beitragen, da ich -noch- nicht in dieser Situation bin, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden; es geht manchmal schneller, als man denkt.

Ob die Entscheidung zur Op richtig oder falsch gewesen ist, vermag eigentlich niemand definitiv zu beantworten; ebenso wenig, ob diese trotz dieses ungünstigen Befundes einen Benefit bringt.
Die Ausgangslage war bereits von Anfang an nicht die günstigste, aber auch nicht ganz aussichtslos; ich kenne mehr als einen, die bei ähnlicher Ausgangslage (PSA, Stanzenbefall) weder Samenblasen- noch Lymphknotenbefall hatten.
Mein Vater hatte ebenfalls einen PSA über 15 ng/ml und sämtliche Stanzen waren befallen. Er wurde operiert, -3- Jahre später bestrahlt und ist heute -7- Jahre nach Diagnose im Alter von fast 72 Jahren ohne nachweisbaren PSA-Spiegel. 

Dir war ein ähnlich günstiges Ergebnis leider nicht vergönnt; ich hätte in Deiner Situation aber genauso gehandelt und mich schnell für eine Op entschieden.
Du hast leider Pech gehabt, da hätten weitergehende Maßnahmen auch nichts dran geändert.
Hätte man präoperativ Möglichkeiten, postoperative Befunde zweifelsfrei zu ermitteln, würde man dies sicherlich vermehrt tun, aber dies bleibt Wunschdenken. 

Diese Op war nicht kurativ, das heißt aber nicht, dass sie unnütz gewesen sein muß.
Auf diese Fragestellung wird es niemals eine verläßliche Antwort geben.

Diese leidige Republik verfügt offenbar über ein unerschöpfliches Potential von "Experten und Superexperten" (besonders in der Finanz- und Bankenwelt wie man sieht).

Aber auch unter Betroffenen gibt es immer noch genügend, die hinterher alles besser wissen und meinen beurteilen zu müssen, ob eine Empfehlung "unbedeutend" ist oder nicht.

Du solltest Dich hier im Forum an den Verläufen anderer Betroffener orientieren und deren Profile studieren...... und bedenke, dass das Ende der Fahnenstange noch lange nicht erreicht ist.

Alles Gute

Spertel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Francisco,

Dein erlebtes Waterloo hast Du ja in Bezug auf Deine Beraterkapazitäten richtig nett kommentiert. RuStra hatte schon vorher darauf hingewiesen, dass Prof. Huland vor einigen Jahren Dich nicht mit dem vorliegenden Befund operiert hätte und umso überraschender ist es für mich, dass er Dir zur einseitig nervenerhaltener Operation geraten hat. Ich dachte, dass bei der jüngeren Generation der Professoren ein Umdenken erfolgt ist und eine objektivere Beratung gegeben ist, und dass mein negatives Beratungserlebnis der Vergangenheit bzw. dem Alter (kurz vor der Pension) des Professors zu zuordnen war. Aber es scheint wohl das Auslasten der Operationskapazitäten im Vordergrund zu stehen und weniger das Wohl des Patienten. Da beide Professoren Dir denselben Rat gegeben haben, heiß dies, dass von Professoren der Urologie, die selber operieren, keine objektive Beratung zu erwarten ist. Deshalb hat auch das berühmte Johns Hopkins Institut in Baltimore seinen langjährigen Direktor Prof. Walsh (Chirurg) für den Bereich Urologie durch einen Onkologen ersetzt, um die einseitige Orientierung auf die Chirurgie zu unterbinden.

Was ist nun in Deinem Fall zu tun? Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen:

1. Sofort Zometa-Infusion einleiten, um eventuelle Knochenmetastasen einzudämmen bzw. die Knochen quasi versiegeln, damit keine entstehen.

2. Von der entnommenen Prostata die DNA-Ploidie bei Prof. Böcking bestimmen lassen, ob eine Hormontherapie gekoppelt mit Chemo als Zwischenschritt sinnvoll ist.

3. Sollte Dir eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge vorgeschlagen werden, so sollte unbedingt vorher bei Prof. Bonkhoff Deine entnommene Prostata untersucht werden, ob nicht eine Strahlenresistenz des Karzinoms vorliegt. Für die nun festgestellte Ausdehnung Deines Karzinoms hast Du einen relativ geringen PSA-Wert, so dass mit einem aggressiven PK zu rechnen ist und somit eine Strahlenresistenz nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann.

4. Sich in die Hände eines erfahrenen Urologen/Onkologen wie Dr. Eichhorn begeben oder

5. Sich zum mündigen Patienten bilden, um die Vorgehensweise maßgeblich selber zu bestimmen. Vorbilder für diesen Weg sind zwei Forumsmitglieder mit fortgeschrittenem PK nämlich HansiB und WinfriedW. Beide sind sehr unterschiedliche Wege gegangen, aber Beide sind bisher erfolgreich. Diese Vorgehensweise erfordert den Willen, sich permanent mit der Thematik PK zu befassen, und der Einstieg wäre z.B. alle Beiträge beider Herren zu lesen, um sich ein Grundwissen anzueignen und um auch zu erkennen, was einem erwartet.


Alles Gute.
Knut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich empfehle immer Zweitbefund der Stanzbiopsie, bei Helpap machen zu lassen, da ist mit einer korrekten Befundung zu rechnen. Auch eine Überweisung des Stanzmaterials für eine DNA an Böcking ist problemlos. Wer mehr wissen will, sollte wie Knut meint, das OP-Material bei Bonkoff begutachten lassen. Nur wer macht was aus den speziellen Befundungen?  

Meine neuesten Beiträge, sind zu naturheilkundlich und spaßig ausgerichtet, mir ist manchmal danach, da sind ältere, evtl. hilfreicher. Besonders meine früheren Aussagen und Erfahrungen mit der Chemo. Bei meinem Weg, muss man ziemlich gute Nerven haben, viel Optimismus und ein schönes Leben bisher hinter sich haben und noch weiter damit rechnen und LQ als das Wichtigste betrachten. 
Auch unser unterschiedliches ALter spielt eine Rolle. Mir sind die sportlichen Aktivitäten, als nie im Krankenhaus therapierter sehr wichtig. Wir haben es gestern auf der ATO in Karlsruhe gehört, wie wichtig das ist. Einige von uns konnten da selbst bei Sportaktivitäten mitmachen.

Von WW wird man mehr haben, auch besonders in früheren Jahren, wenn man mit Hochmedikation glaubt therapieren zu müssen.

Bisher wissen wir noch nicht viel von Franciscos PCa, gibt es Knochenscinti oder PET/CT, oder habe ich das übersehen?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Francisco

> ...nicht viel von Franciscos PCa, gibt es Knochenscinti oder PET/CT, oder habe ich das übersehen?
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Szinti und CT waren o.B. Keiner hat bei PSA < 20  L1 erwartet, deshalb OP auch mit dem Risiko R1Habe leider hier im KKH kein Internet, nur rudimentär und sehr mühsam über das Handy, deshalb kann ich noch nicht ausführlicher schreiben.Christian, das Angebot, das ich per PN geschickt habe steht noch.Gruß Francisco

----------


## wassermann

> Ob die Entscheidung zur Op richtig oder falsch gewesen ist, vermag eigentlich niemand definitiv zu beantworten; ebenso wenig, ob diese trotz dieses ungünstigen Befundes einen Benefit bringt.
> Die Ausgangslage war bereits von Anfang an nicht die günstigste, aber auch nicht ganz aussichtslos; ich kenne mehr als einen, die bei ähnlicher Ausgangslage (PSA, Stanzenbefall) weder Samenblasen- noch Lymphknotenbefall hatten.
> Mein Vater hatte ebenfalls einen PSA über 15 ng/ml und sämtliche Stanzen waren befallen. Er wurde operiert, -3- Jahre später bestrahlt und ist heute -7- Jahre nach Diagnose im Alter von fast 72 Jahren ohne nachweisbaren PSA-Spiegel. 
>  (...)
> Diese Op war nicht kurativ, das heißt aber nicht, dass sie unnütz gewesen sein muß.
> Auf diese Fragestellung wird es niemals eine verläßliche Antwort geben.
> 
> Alles Gute
> 
> Spertel


Hallo Francisco, Spertel und Knut,

dass das OP-Ergebnis so ungünstig ist, bedaure nicht nur ich außerordentlich. Der Sichtweise Spertels (Zitat) möchte ich mich anschließen und zusätzliche Fragen bezüglich der prätherapeutischen Diagnostik anfügen.
Knut verweist mehrfach auf eine Studie, die in 100% der Fälle ein Rezidiv prognostizieren, wenn eine aneuploide DNA-Verteilung vorliegt. Gibt es dabei auch Aussagen über den zeitlichen Rahmen? Es macht doch einen Unterschied, ob ein Rezidiv nach 10 Jahren oder nach 6 Monaten auftritt. Hat eine OP denn nicht zumindest einen nicht unerheblichen aufschiebenden Charakter??? Gibt es hierzu Aussagen? Kann der Benefit einer Therapie nicht auch darin liegen? 
Was macht der Patient mit einer hochkarätigen Diagnose, die ihm Therapieoptionen verstellt oder als nicht kurativ darstellt? Könnte nicht dennoch eine möglichst optimale Tumorbekämpfung für längere Zeit hohe Lebensqualität bringen? Bedenkt man die psychische Belastung, als definitiv unheilbar eingestuft zu sein und vergleicht sie mit einer vielleicht mehrjährigen (evtl.illusionären) Aussicht auf Heilung, so zöge ich letzteres vor.
Francisco hatte eine -wenn auch statistisch geringe- Chance, von der OP so etwas wie "Heilung" zu erwarten. Es hat leider nicht geklappt. Was wäre ohne OP oder andere Maßnahme gewesen? Spekulationen werden der Sache nicht gerecht.
Diagnostik zu optimieren ist wünschens- und erstrebenswert. Sie sollte vor allem denjenigen dienen, die unnötige Therapien vermeiden wollen, etwa, weil sie schon ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht haben und es getrost aussitzen könnten oder weil sie AS machen und Therapien aufschieben wollen.
Ich befürchte aber, dass es Fälle gibt, wo Überdiagnostik kaum hilfreich oder gar kontraproduktiv sein kann. 
Mir ist bewusst, dass dies naturwissenschaftlichem Denken widerspricht, aber Medizin ist eben auch eine Humanwissenschaft. Ich bin skeptisch, ob man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eine Krebskarriere vom ersten Verdacht bis zum Exitus wie eine naturwissenschaftliche oder technische Versuchsreihe aufstellen und durchziehen kann, zumal die Ausgangslagen, Zielsetzungen und lebensanschaulichen Grundlagen sehr unterschiedlich sind und der Faktor Zufall (Glück/Pech) eine enorme Rolle spielt.

Euch allen alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

von Deinen Fragestellungen kann ich eine leicht beantworten, und zwar die nach den Zeiträumen der auftretenden Rezidive. Bei GS 7 mit aneuploider Verteilung trat das erste Rezidiv etwa 2 Monate nach der Operation auf, die Mehrheit im Zeitraum 3 ½ bis 4 ½ Jahre und das letzte nach 8 Jahren. Ob dies nun Lebensvorteile für die Betroffenen gebracht hat, weiß ich nicht, neige aber aufgrund der kurzen Zeiträume eher zu einem Nein.
Inwieweit das Nichtwissen um die Zusammenhänge beim PK eine höhere Lebensqualität darstellt, ist wohl eine Mentalitätssache. Die Unbedarften kümmern sich nicht um ihre Krankheit, und bei Auftreten der Beschwerden können Sie nur auf ein schnelles Ende hoffen. Die zweite Kategorie wie Du und Spertel beobachten zwar, wollen es aber nicht ganz so genau wissen wegen der höheren Lebensqualität und wählen für die PSA-Bestimmung eine gröbere Auflösung, was aber Spertel auch nicht sein psychisches Waterloo ersparte.
Und dann gibt es die Kategorie 3, die es genau wissen wollen und dazu im Internet recherchieren und alles Mögliche ausgraben wie so antiquierte Dinge wie DNA-Ploidie. Kategorie 2 beobachtet diese Hilfsurologen mit Argwohn und plädiert für (fast) bedingungslosen Gehorsam gegenüber der Ärzteschaft..
Dies war der Versuch eines Kurzresümees der Diskussionen der letzten 24 Stunden in verschiedenen Threads.
Ich selber sehe mich in Kategorie 3, und sollte mir das Schicksal ein Rezidiv bescheren, dann würde ich mich an Forumsmitgliedern wie HansiB und WinfriedW orientieren, um die Situation möglichst lange zu beherrschen. Ich würde versuchen, noch bewusster zu leben und noch etwas Außergewöhnliches wagen wie das Besteigen eines Viertausender- das Matterhorn wäre mein Traum.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Knut,

wenn du an der Planung bist, melde dich, Matterhorn eher nicht. Aber es gibt auch schöne Dreitausender, da wäre ich evtl. dabei.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HorstK

Oder bei so einem Unternehmen:

*http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=428&Itemid=149*

Sportliche Grüße

Horst

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Knut

Gestatte mir bitte ein kleine Anmerkung zu Deinem letzten Beitrag :

Ein echtes psychisches Waterloo habe ich eigentlich noch nie gehabt. Ich war im Zusammenhang bisher -3- mal (bei Diagnose, nach PSA-Anstieg und nach Telefonat mit Prof. Bonkhoff) geschockt, jedesmal etwa für 60 min und dann habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, wie ich die Sache wieder in den Griff bekomme. 
Panik ist da ein schlechter Berater.

Bestimmung der Ploide

Ich habe die Diskussionen früherer Tage zu diesem Thema verfolgt und räume ein, nicht annähernd so viel von diesem Thema zu verstehen wie Du, und Du hast Recht, Spertel hat sich entschieden nicht überall mitreden zu wollen und bei diesem Thema unwissend zu bleiben.

Nur hätte ich mich dafür interessiert und die DNA-Zytometrie durchführen lassen, hätte das Ergebnis wahrscheinlich ergeben, dass ich ein Rezidivrisiko von 60-80 % habe.
Dies, lieber Knut, weiss ich aber auch ohne diese Untersuchung und hilft mir auch nicht dabei, dieses Rezidiv wieder los zu werden.
Und genau darauf lege ich momentan mein Hauptaugenmerk, ich glaube nicht, dass mir diese Bestimmung in meiner Situation irgend ein Vorteil bringt.

Es geht letztendlich um die Frage : Ist dies systemisch oder nicht ?

Da helfen mir dann keine weiteren Angaben über Wahrscheinlichkeiten, oder "vielleicht".
Jetzt geht es um die Frage : "Strahlentherapie, welche, wann, wo und wer macht´s"

Entweder es klappt oder ich habe Pech, vorbereitet ist alles...es könnte losgehen. 

Hilft mir da die Ploidbestimmung weiter ?

Ich *glaube* nicht.

Gruss 

Reinhard

----------


## knut.krueger

Ebenfalls einen guten Abend, Reinhard,

ich nehme an, es ist rüber gekommen, dass nicht jede Passage meines letzten Beitrages ganz ernst gemeint ist. Nun aber zu Deinen sehr ernsthaften Fragen, die ich gemäß meiner Sicht- und Denkweise beantworten möchte.

1. Die Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie bringt die Gewissheit, ob weitere kurative Maßnahmen sinnvoll sind. Bei aneuploider Verteilung würde ich keine Bestrahlung machen lassen, da gemäß meiner Überzeugung dann doch wieder an anderer Stelle ein Rezidiv entstehen würde.

2. Wenn sich eine günstigere Verteilung, was auch wahrscheinlicher ist, ergibt, würde ich von Prof. Bonkhoff, falls nicht schon erledigt, prüfen lassen, dass keine Strahlenresistenz vorliegt.

3. Wenn 1 und 2 die Bestrahlung als erfolgsversprechend ansehen lassen, dann würde ich bei PSA-Anstieg auf Verdacht die Prostataloge mit IMRT bestrahlen, da über IMRT aufgrund der dann möglichen Strahlungsleistung von 76 GY eine hohe Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ist. Eine Flächenbestrahlung der Lymphe mit 40 bis 45 GY- höher ist wegen den Nebenwirkungen kaum möglich- würde ich nicht machen lassen, da dies zur Beseitigung des Rezidivs nicht ausreicht.

4. Sollte die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, dann würde ich warten, bis über bildgebene Verfahren das/die Rezidiv(e) lokalisiert werden können und dann die weiteren Maßnahmen festlegen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir ein paar Denkanstöße geben konnte.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Knut,

Du schreibst Spertel "Die Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie bringt die Gewissheit, ob weitere kurative Maßnahmen sinnvoll sind. Bei aneuploider Verteilung würde ich keine Bestrahlung machen lassen, da gemäß meiner Überzeugung dann doch wieder an anderer Stelle ein Rezidiv entstehen würde". 
Was würdest du denn dann tun? Sind deiner Erfahrung nach denn die Prognosen so eindeutig, dass die Nutzen/Risiko-Rechnung so klar zum Verzicht auf Therapie führen muss? HT brächte dann ja auch nichts, so dass entweder Versuche wie der HansiBs oder eben Fatalismus (Matterhorn) als Optionen bleiben. Also, Verzicht auf kurative Unternehmungen.
Aneuploid bedeutet das Todesurteil.
Dass das eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Pognose ist -auch wenn wir freilich wissen, alle sterblich zu sein-, ist offensichtlich. Deshalb möchte ich die Fragestellung zu den Studien, die dir vorliegen, noch erweitern:

- was geschah nach den Rezidiven? Waren es lokale, die dann nachher in den Griff bekommen wurden, oder systemische, die zum raschen Ende führten?
- wann wurden sie durchgeführt? Aus welcher Zeit die Histologien?
- Wie waren die Korrelationen zu den GS? R1/R0? 
- Welche weiteren Parameter wurden herangezogen? Vielleicht gibt es ja andere Größen, die den Verlauf bestimmen, und die Korrelation mit der Ploidie mag Zufall oder wenigstens große Wahrscheinlichkeit bedeuten, nicht aber die 100%?

Diese Fragen treiben einen freilich herum, dennoch werde ich skeptisch, wenn ich von Aussagen wie 100% u.ä. höre. Das ist in der Medizin eher selten, und man begibt sich doch gerade in der Krebs- bzw. PK-Forschung teilweise auf dünnes Eis.
Bevor ich so gravierende Entscheidungen wie den Verzicht auf kurative Maßnahmen, die zugleich von anderer ärztlicher Seite, der Mehrheit, empfohlen werden, treffe, würde ich doch die Entwicklung der Forschungslage weiter beobachten. Dazu bleibt aber meist keine Zeit, weshalb das Ganze dann doch wieder zur Glaubensfrage wird. Und die stellt sich dann wie im anderen Thread angedeutet:
Welcher Autorität _glaube_ ich? Oder: Zu welcher Seite tendiert mein Verstand nach Prüfung der Vorgaben? Nach meiner bescheidenen Lebenserfahrung wird es ein Gemisch aus beiden.

Einen erfolgreichen Forschungstag wünscht euch/dir
Wassermann
(der jetzt zur Arbeit geht)

----------


## ChristianH

Hi Francisco, meinst Du mich mit dem Zitat "Christian, das Angebot, das ich per PN geschickt habe steht noch" In meinen  PN habe ich nichts gefunden .
Gruß Christian H.
PS: Nach reiflicher Überlegung habe ich mich für Herrn Dr. Lümmen (Krankenhaus St. Joseph in Troisdorf) entschieden. Er ist wohl auch eng verbunden mit den "Hamburgern" und hoffe bei Ihm gut aufgehoben zu sein.

----------


## Francisco

> Hi Francisco, meinst Du mich mit dem Zitat "Christian, das Angebot, das ich per PN geschickt habe steht noch" In meinen  PN habe ich nichts gefunden .
> Gruß Christian H.


Ja, ich meinte Dich und hatte meine Telefonnummer genannt. Die Sache ist zu kompliziert, um es hier zu diskutieren. Ich finde auch tatsächlich nichts im PN-Ausgang, da hat der Handy-Browser versagt. Jetzt hast Du Dich ja entschieden und ich wünsche viel Erfolg! Sicherheitshalber schicke ich die Nummer noch einmal per PN
Gruß von
Francisco (jetzt unter Casodex)

----------


## Francisco

Wollte mich doch mal wieder melden. Irgendwie traue ich mich nicht so richtig in dieses Forum. Es kommt mir so vor, als ob ich mich in einige Forumskriege mische und einige Antworten waren schon etwas kraß. Damit ich recht verstanden werde, durchaus nicht alle. Ich habe viele für mich wertvolle Hinweise bekommen, auch per PN.

Wie auch immer, unter LHRH-Analoga-Therapie ist mein PSA nun von prä-OP 22 nach 4 Wochen auf 0,19 und nach 7 Wochen auf 0,06 abgefallen. Das ist mehr als nichts, aber leider noch deutlich mehr als die Nachweisgrenze, die bei dem Labor 0,04 ist. Neuere Werte gibt es noch nicht. Mehrere Doktoren haben mir inzwischen eine Radiatio empfohlen, Beckenbereich und Prostataloge, um eventuelle hormonrefraktäre Klone unseres kleinen Freundes möglichst niederzuknüppeln, bevor sie noch mehr Unheil anrichten können.

Ich habe inzwischen ein F18-Cholin-PET/CT gehabt, man hat da nichts gefunden. Das kann aber auch an der Hormontherapie gelegen haben, da waren sich die Experten nicht so richtig einig. Man hat bloß einen großen Knoten in der Schilddrüse gefunden, dessen Diagnose läuft noch, es scheint aber kein weiterer Krebs zu sein. Es gibt immer auch gute Nachrichten, oder?

Ich berichte ab und zu weiter, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Francisco

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wollte mich doch mal wieder melden. Irgendwie traue ich mich nicht so richtig in dieses Forum. Es kommt mir so vor, als ob ich mich in einige Forumskriege mische und einige Antworten waren schon etwas kraß. Damit ich recht verstanden werde, durchaus nicht alle. Ich habe viele für mich wertvolle Hinweise bekommen, auch per PN.
> 
> Wie auch immer, unter LHRH-Analoga-Therapie ist mein PSA nun von prä-OP 22 nach 4 Wochen auf 0,19 und nach 7 Wochen auf 0,06 abgefallen. Das ist mehr als nichts, aber leider noch deutlich mehr als die Nachweisgrenze, die bei dem Labor 0,04 ist. Neuere Werte gibt es noch nicht. Mehrere Doktoren haben mir inzwischen eine Radiatio empfohlen, Beckenbereich und Prostataloge, um eventuelle hormonrefraktäre Klone unseres kleinen Freundes möglichst niederzuknüppeln, bevor sie noch mehr Unheil anrichten können.
> 
> Ich habe inzwischen ein F18-Cholin-PET/CT gehabt, man hat da nichts gefunden. Das kann aber auch an der Hormontherapie gelegen haben, da waren sich die Experten nicht so richtig einig. Man hat bloß einen großen Knoten in der Schilddrüse gefunden, dessen Diagnose läuft noch, es scheint aber kein weiterer Krebs zu sein. Es gibt immer auch gute Nachrichten, oder?
> 
> Ich berichte ab und zu weiter, falls es jemanden interessiert.
> 
> Francisco


Hallo Francisco,

leider ist es bei Dir so, dass selbst durch supergründliche Diagnoseabsicherung, wie sie jetzt im Nachhinein nach RPE als unzureichend kritisiert wird, die Unterschätzung Deines Krebses nicht vermieden worden wäre. Es hätte auch niemand vorher mit den vorliegenden Fakten sicher sagen können, was für Dich eine bessere Therapie gewesen wäre. Du bist, selbst wenn die OP nicht kurativ war, zunächst gut versorgt.

Die aktuelle Frage stellt sich für Dich, wie es weitergehen soll. Eine Hormontherapie ist jetzt bestimmt nicht verkehrt, sprich doch Deinen Urologen auf eine HB3 an. Für die Schilddrüse wünsche ich Dir eine harmlose Diagnose.

Alles Gute 
Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Francisco,

zuerst einmal, schreibe weiter und hole Dir Informationen aus dem Forum für Deine Meinungsbildung. In Deinem Thread sind die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen aufeinandergeprallt, und es ist natürlich sehr schwierig für den Neubetroffenen, die unterschiedlichen Ansichten zu wichten. Deshalb ist es für Dich besonders wichtig in der Zukunft, die Ratschläge/Hinweise zu verstehen, denn Du wirst mit dem Krebs nun leben müssen, und es wird nun Deine Hauptaufgabe sein, Deinen Krebs recht lange zu kontrollieren.
Nur für Dein besseres Verständnis möchte ich noch einmal kurz auf Deine Ausgangssituation zurückkommen, um Dir zu zeigen, wie wichtig es ist, sich Wissen anzueignen. Es wurde von mehreren Forumsfreunden vorgeschlagen, die Diagnoseseite wegen Ungereimtheiten auszubauen, und es wäre mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Ausmaß Deiner Erkrankung erkannt worden, und damit die bessere Alternative eine Hormon- zusammen mit Strahlentherapie gewesen, wie auch der Urologe fs es schon mehrfach für solche Fälle als die aussichtsreichere Behandlung vorgeschlagen hat. So erhältst Du nun in kurzen Abständen zwei radikale Therapien verabreicht, wovon Du Dir eine hättest ersparen können.
Die Beschwichtigung von Dieter halte ich für Dich nicht für richtig, denn Deine Situation ist kritisch, und die Kette der Fehlhandlungen geht weiter. Wie Du schon selber angemerkt hast, ist ein PET-Cholin-CT unter Hormontherapie unsinnig. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass Du in guten Händen bist.
Die Anreicherung in Deiner Schilddrüse kann, wie vermutet, harmlos sein, denn das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es bei PET-Cholin-CT zu Fehlanreicherungen in Lymphknoten und Drüsen kommen kann. Zumindest für die Schilddrüse sind Deine Aussichten nicht schlecht.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Winni.da

> .
> 
> Wie auch immer, unter LHRH-Analoga-Therapie ist mein PSA nun von prä-OP 22 nach 4 Wochen auf 0,19 und nach 7 Wochen auf 0,06 abgefallen. Das ist mehr als nichts, aber leider noch deutlich mehr als die Nachweisgrenze, die bei dem Labor 0,04 ist.


 Hallo Francisco,

0,06 ist nicht deutlich mehr als 0,04 !! Bei einem Verfahren mit der Nachweisgrenze von 0,04 ist dort der relative Meßfehler sehr groß.

Gruß  Winni

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut!

Leider einiges an Diskussionsstoff, aber wir sind hier ja in einem Diskussionsforum und nicht in der Kirche bei der Wandlung.




> Es wurde von mehreren Forumsfreunden vorgeschlagen, die Diagnoseseite wegen Ungereimtheiten auszubauen, und es wäre mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Ausmaß Deiner Erkrankung erkannt worden, und damit die bessere Alternative eine Hormon- zusammen mit Strahlentherapie gewesen, wie auch der Urologe fs es schon mehrfach für solche Fälle als die aussichtsreichere Behandlung vorgeschlagen hat.


Habe mir mal die Vorschläge angesehen:

1) keine Panik
2) evtl. Brachy
3) mach OP
4) perkut. Bestrahlung mit vorgesch. HB

Alles andere sind Nachbetrachtungen. 




> So erhältst Du nun in kurzen Abständen zwei radikale Therapien verabreicht, wovon Du Dir eine hättest ersparen können.


Welche Therapie hätte er sich sparen können und wäre damit, *vorher absehbar*, besser gefahren?




> Die Beschwichtigung von Dieter halte ich für Dich nicht für richtig, denn Deine Situation ist kritisch, und die Kette der Fehlhandlungen geht weiter. Wie Du schon selber angemerkt hast, ist ein PET-Cholin-CT unter Hormontherapie unsinnig. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass Du in guten Händen bist.


So unsinnig war die PET nicht, wenn ein entspr. PSA-Wert vorgelegen hat, den wir aber bisher nicht kennen. Siehe dazu die ausführlichen Erläuterungen von Prof. Reske, Uni Ulm. Francisco, bitte liefere uns doch den PSA-Wert zum PET nach, damit unsere Beurteilung zum Sinn der PET fundierter wird.

Gruß Dieter

Nachtrag: Sehe eben bei zweitem Lesen der Francisco-Historie, (gab wohl zwischenzeitlich eine Ergänzung?) dass die PET direkt nach oder sogar noch während HB bei sehr niedrigem PSA gemacht wurde. Damit hast Du dann Recht, Knut, die PET dürfte ziemlich unsinnig gewesen sein.

----------


## Francisco

Steht alles im Profil. 0,06.

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Mit der Diagnose wäre sicher die OP zu vermeiden gewesen. Hätte, wäre. Wenn ich keinen Krebs hätte, hätte man sich alles sparen können.

Habt Ihr eine Meinung zur geplanten Bestrahlung? Drei Ärzte, drei Meinungen ist hier die Situation.

Gruß
Francisco

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Francisco,
leider hast Du dich nicht genug über diese PET/CT Untersuchung informiert...



> Ich habe inzwischen ein F18-Cholin-PET/CT gehabt, man hat da nichts gefunden.


Hier im Forum stand genügen Informationen darüber welche Medikation vor der PET/CT Untersuchung nicht machen soll, zu mindestens paar Wochen unterbrechen! Hier habe ich die *V.1. Untersuchungsvorbereitung* betreffend der *"Ernährungsempfehlung vor der Diagnostik mit PET/CT"* und das gild in jedem *Standorte, PET-CT Zentrum, Deutschland*! Ich habe z.Z. über 2,84 ng/ml PSA-Wert und bis ich mein PET/CT bekomme werden es über 3 ng/ml sein und halte mich strikt an die o.g. Liste, dann werden wir, die Ärzte und ich sehen wo die Metastasen sind! Oder auch nicht? Aber ich habe mich gut vorbereitet für solch eine teurere Untersuchung zu machen!
Alles Gute für Dich, Helmut

----------


## Francisco

Das ist alles richtig, aber glücklicherweise war die Untersuchung nicht sehr teuer und hat immerhin die Schilddrüsensache aufgespürt. Ich werde das sicher noch einmal machen, wenn der PSA wieder steigt.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

mit meinem Beitrag wollte ich Francisco aufzeigen, dass seine Situation kritisch und für ihn gemäß meiner Auffassung angesagt ist, sich um seine Erkrankung persönlich zu kümmern. Der Blick rückwärts diente nur, ihm zu zeigen, dass eigenes Wissen erforderlich und hilfreich ist. Er hätte sich dann immer noch für die Ektomie entscheiden können, aber ich finde, dass es ein großer Unterschied ist, ob ich mit der Erwartungshaltung einseitig nervenschonend oder aufgrund einer weiter gehenden Diagnostik mit dem Wissen ohne Nervenerhaltung in die Operation gehe. Mir wäre es wichtig, dies zu wissen.
Deine Punkte 1  4, nehme ich an, beziehen sich auf Vorschläge in diesem Thread. LudwigS war einer der Forumsfreunde, die schon frühzeitig Verdacht schöpften, und hat diese Behandlung http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ward#post19616
als eine mögliche Alternative gesehen. Fs schlägt in solchen Situationen Ähnliches vor, und darauf hat sich mein Hinweis bezogen.
Francisco hat geschrieben, dass während der Hormontherapie das PET gemach wurde und egal wie der PSA-Wert war, sind dies für mich Fehlabläufe.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Francisco!

Die Frage, was Du evtl. hättest machen können oder sollen, ist für Dich jetzt natürlich völlig sekundär; Du musst für Deine jetzige konkrete Situation neu entscheiden. Ich bin sicher, dass Daniel Schmidt als Strahlentherapeut Dir noch sinnvolle Hinweise geben wird.

Dein "Fall" gibt andererseits wieder einmal Anlass für die hier im Forum häufig geführten Diskussionen über Sinn oder Unsinn einer intensiven Diefferentialdiagnostik, bevor eine Therapieentscheidung getroffen wird. Ich bin ein absoluter Fan solcher Diagnostik, andere weniger.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!!!!

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Francisco,

nur zur Information: Ein PET-Cholin-CT ist eine sehr hohe Strahlenbelastung, und deshalb sollte der Einsatz sehr wohlüberlegt erfolgen.
Vor einer Strahlentherapie würde ich bei Prof. Bonkhoff anhand Deiner entnommenen Prostata ein Zweitgutachten mit speziellen Markern für Hormon- und Strahlungsempfindlichkeit machen lassen, denn Du hast GS 9.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut, wenn wir schon bei der Rückschau sind: Was hätte denn Francisco anders machen sollen? Er hat viel zu lange an einer möglichen Prostatitis Zeit vergeudet, wenn man das als Kritik anbringen möchte. Aber das wird hier im Forum immer wieder nahegelegt: Lass dir Zeit, der Krebs wächst langsam, mach dich schlau, Antibiotikum, warst Du auch nicht mit dem Fahrrad beim Urologen und so weiter. 

Alleine die Zweitmeinung hat sicher 3 Monate gekostet.

Zur Erinnerung:




> 06/08 PSA 14,4
> 2 Wo Ciprofloxacin, danach PSA 19 (anderes Labor)
> 
> Zweitmeinung, erneut PSA (13,5)
> 6 Wo Ciprofloxacin, PSA jetzt 16,5
> 
> Stanzbiopsie
> rechts 6 von 6 Proben positiv, links 1 von 6 auf 0,05 cm
> 
> ...


Die Interventionen meines Erachtens ein Jahr zu spät. Zu dieser Weisheit fähig bin ich aber erst nach Kenntnis des OP-Befundes.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

mein Anliegen ist:

_mit meinem Beitrag wollte ich Francisco aufzeigen, dass seine Situation kritisch und für ihn gemäß meiner Auffassung angesagt ist, sich um seine Erkrankung persönlich zu kümmern. Der Blick rückwärts diente nur, ihm zu zeigen, dass eigenes Wissen erforderlich und hilfreich ist._

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Francisco

ich danke Euch!

----------


## FranzHeinrich

Hallo Francisco!

Fachlich kann ich Dir leider nicht raten, da das Thema _"Prostata-Carcinom"_ für mich noch neu ist, und ich mich im Moment dabei bin mich ziemlich mühsam einzulesen.

Jedenfalls kann ich Deine Situation sehr gut verstehen. Zwei Professoren *Huland* und *Vorreuther* haben Dir übereinstimmend zu dem Vorgehen geraten. Da fühlt man sich doch als Laie völlig überfordert, man könnte ja auch keine entsprechenden Gegenargumente liefern, weil das nötige Hintergrundwissen fehlt.

Mein Mann ist im Jahr 2000 an Blasenkrebs gestorben, als ich einmal am Anfang ein anderes Vorgehen vorschlug, sagte man mir wörtlich: _"Wollen Sie etwa dem Herrn Prof. Vorschriften machen??"_ Und ließ mich einfach wie einen begossenen Pudel auf dem Krankenhausflur stehen.

Im Verlauf seiner Krankheit habe ich mich dann ziemlich mit der Materie beschäftigt, man hat uns sehr deutlich gezeigt, was man von Patienten und Partnern hält, die kritisch hinterfragen. Manchmal haben wir uns gefragt, ob das kritische Hinterfragen ihm nicht mehr schadet als nützt.

Dir wurde hier im Forum geraten: *Bei unserer Krankheit muss man der eigene Manager sein!* Aber um Manager zu sein und auch vom Gegenüber ernst genommen zu werden, muss man sich doch erst einmal Kenntnisse aneignen.

Das Forum hier wird Dir sicherlich immer zur Seite stehen, ich wünsche Dir, dass Du die richtigen Entscheidungen triffst und vor allen Dingen Kraft, gute Nerven und viel, viel Glück.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Rena

----------


## Anonymous1

> Dir wurde hier im Forum geraten: *Bei unserer Krankheit muß man der eigene Manager sein!* Aber um Manager zu sein und auch vom Gegenüber ernst genommen zu werden, muss man sich doch erst einmal Kenntnisse aneignen.


Hallo Rena, damit sprichst Du das aus, was ich mir seit längerer Zeit bei der einen oder anderen Forumssituation denke. Ich denke immer mal wieder daran, wie lange ich selbst gebraucht habe, um alleine die ganzen medizinischen Ausdrücke und Abkürzungen zu erfassen.

Francisco hat, wie ich finde, relativ gut gemanagt: Prostatistis ausgeschlossen, Zweitmeinung zur Biopsie und Therapie eingeholt, hochkarätige Kapazitäten der Urologie und sogar das vor Fachwissen strotzende Prostatakrebsforum konsultiert. Aber selbst hier ist noch keine vernünftige Antwort gekommen, was er hätte anders machen können, - wohlgemerkt aus der prätherapeutischen Sicht! Das allgemeine Anliegen, sich um seine Krankheit selbst gekümmert zu haben, kann man Francisco keinesfalls absprechen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Rena,
in deinem Beitrag lag Wehmut und sicher auch Erinnerung an deinen Mann aber es ist bewiesen, daß informierte Patienten länger Leben!



> Rena: Dir wurde hier im Forum geraten: *Bei unserer Krankheit muss man der eigene Manager sein!* Aber um Manager zu sein und auch vom Gegenüber ernst genommen zu werden, muss man sich doch erst einmal Kenntnisse aneignen.


Am 16.01,09 hatte ich in der UNI-Klinikum Ulm Gespräche mit einem Ober- und Assistenzarzt fast 2 Stunden! Und es bewahrheitete sich wieder, daß mit der "eigenen Krankheit Managen" denn ich hatte 3 Klarsichtmappen zu Hause zusammengestellt:
1. Die vom Labor, Laborblätter zurück liegend seit 2006
2. Alle Berichte vom 1. bis zum 5. Urologen, Pathologen und Krankenhaus
3. Meine PKH = Prostatakrebs Historie

Weil ich wieder einen Termin habe und der Oberarzt sich noch mit Prof. Reske wegen meines PSAVZ, die Mappen 2. und 3. behalten, natürlich mit Einverständnis meiner mit der Zusage, mir noch einen Termin wegen eventuellen *TURP* wegen der Verengung der Harnröhre am Blasen Ausgang! Zuvor sollte am 04.02.09 ein PET/CT gemacht werden!

Letzte Woche am Freitag, hatte ich schon 3 Behandlungen dies waren *Uroflowmetrie* sie zeigte eine eindeutige Blasenentleerungsstörungen, *MCU* und *TRUS**!* 


> Dieter aus Husum: Hallo Rena, damit sprichst Du das aus, was ich mir seit längerer Zeit bei der einen oder anderen Forumssituation denke. Ich denke immer mal wieder daran, wie lange ich selbst gebraucht habe, um alleine die ganzen medizinischen Ausdrücke und Abkürzungen zu erfassen.


 Da gebe ich Dieter Recht, wir lernen ohne Ausnahmen, Alle noch dazu und es gibt immer wieder was Neues!
Für Dich und allen Anderen eine hoffentlich gute Zukunft!
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Tja Dieter,

ich vermisse Deinen Kommentar zur ärztlichen Beratungsqualität, ein PET-Cholin-CT bei 0,06 zu machen, und mit einem persönlichen Waterloo von GS 9 wäre mir dies als Patient auch nicht passiert.
Das prächtige Management, das Du siehst, kann ich nicht entdecken, und deshalb meine Hinweise an Francisco bezogen auf seine bisherige PK-Karriere unbedingt kritischer zu werden und den eigenen Wissensstand zu verbessern.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Francisco hat, wie ich finde, relativ gut gemanagt: Prostatistis ausgeschlossen, Zweitmeinung zur Biopsie und Therapie eingeholt, hochkarätige Kapazitäten der *Urologie* und sogar das vor Fachwissen strotzende Prostatakrebsforum konsultiert. 
> Gruß Dieter


Hallo Dieter,

Du hast die Crux fast benannt. Es sind hochkarätige Kapazitäten der* Chirurgie*. Das Skalpell ist deren spezielle Fähigkeit. Über den Tellerrand wollen sie nicht schauen. Und genau deshalb, braucht es die Umsichtigen im Forum und keine Jubler, wobei ich in diesem Thread nicht speziell an Dich denke.

Danke Knut, ich habe mir einige Deiner Antworten abgespeichert.

Viele Grüße und alles Gute für Francisco

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Tja Dieter,
> 
> ich vermisse Deinen Kommentar zur ärztlichen Beratungsqualität, ein PET-Cholin-CT bei 0,06 zu machen, und mit einem persönlichen Waterloo von GS 9 wäre mir dies als Patient auch nicht passiert.
> Das prächtige Management, das Du siehst, kann ich nicht entdecken, und deshalb meine Hinweise an Francisco bezogen auf seine bisherige PK-Karriere unbedingt kritischer zu werden und den eigenen Wissensstand zu verbessern.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Tja Knut, Du wiederholst Dich. Ich vermisse eine Antwort auf die Frage, was er hätte besser machen können. Prächtiges Management, das sind nicht meine Aussagen, sondern Deine Interpretationen. Erinnere Dich bitte an Deine eigenen Lücken, als Du anfingst, Dich mit PK auseinanderzusetzen. Bitte, sei so nett, denn das hier läuft wieder auf Rechthaberei hinaus. Mir tut Francisco leid, der das hier wieder erleben muss und der von dieser merkwürdigen Klauberei nun mal gar nichts hat.

Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> ...hochkarätige Kapazitäten der Urologie und sogar das vor Fachwissen strotzende Prostatakrebsforum konsultiert....


Wie Wolfgang schon schrieb: Francisco hat *Chirurgen* konsultiert, und da war eigentlich klar, was als ASntwort kommt.

Und von den Forum-Hinweisen hat er, wenn ich das richtig sehe, keinen wahrgenommen, sondern uns mit dem plötzlichen Nachricht konfrontiert, dass er bereits operiert worden sei. Das, was Ludwig, Patrick, Bernhard geschrieben haben, hat er ignoriert und sich flugs unter's Messer begeben. 

Insofern ist Francisco nach meiner Ansicht leider als relativ unmündiger Patient übereilt in die OP hineinmarschiert.

Lieber Francisco, mit diesen Bemerkungen möchte ich Dir in keiner Weise zu nahe treten. Es geht ausschließlich darum, dass Andere aus Deinen Erfahrungen lernen können. Ich hoffe auf Dein Verständnis und wünsche Dir von Herzen alles Gute!!!

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Du hast die Crux fast benannt. Es sind hochkarätige Kapazitäten der* Chirurgie*. Das Skalpell ist deren spezielle Fähigkeit. Über den Tellerrand wollen sie nicht schauen. Und genau deshalb, braucht es die Umsichtigen im Forum und keine Jubler, wobei ich in diesem Thread nicht speziell an Dich denke.
> 
> Danke Knut, ich habe mir einige Deiner Antworten abgespeichert.
> 
> Viele Grüße und alles Gute für Francisco
> 
> Wolfgang



Hallo Wolfgang, auch von Dir hätte ich statt Pauschalierung lieber Verbesserungsvorschläge und Hinweise erhalten, was Francisco hätte besser machen können. Bin sehr gepannt (drei Ausrufezeichen).

Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wie Wolfgang schon schrieb: Francisco hat *Chirurgen* konsultiert, und da war eigentlich klar, was als ASntwort kommt.
> 
> Und von den Forum-Hinweisen hat er, wenn ich das richtig sehe, keinen wahrgenommen, sondern uns mit dem plötzlichen Nachricht konfrontiert, dass er bereits operiert worden sei. Das, was Ludwig, Patrick, Bernhard geschrieben haben, hat er ignoriert und sich flugs unter's Messer begeben. 
> 
> Insofern ist Francisco nach meiner Ansicht leider als relativ unmündiger Patient übereilt in die OP hineinmarschiert.
> 
> Lieber Francisco, mit diesen Bemerkungen möchte ich Dir in keiner Weise zu nahe treten. Es geht ausschließlich darum, dass Andere aus Deinen Erfahrungen lernen können. Ich hoffe auf Dein Verständnis und wünsche Dir von Herzen alles Gute!!!
> 
> Schorschel


Mir fehlen die Worte.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Es wurde von mehreren Forumsfreunden vorgeschlagen, die Diagnoseseite wegen Ungereimtheiten auszubauen, und es wäre mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Ausmaß Deiner Erkrankung erkannt worden, und damit die bessere Alternative eine Hormon- zusammen mit Strahlentherapie gewesen, wie auch der Urologe fs es schon mehrfach für solche Fälle als die aussichtsreichere Behandlung vorgeschlagen hat. So erhältst Du nun in kurzen Abständen *zwei radikale Therapien* verabreicht, wovon Du Dir *eine* hättest *ersparen* können.
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Dieter,

Knut hat es schon geschrieben, wo das Problem ist. Es muss vor jeder Therapie eine ausreichende Diagnostik betrieben werden. 
Falls die dargestellten Fakten so stimmen, was ich nicht recht glauben kann, wäre das Versprechen einer einseitig nervenerhaltenden Operation eine Unverschämtheit. Bei den genannten Vorwerten eine Operation anzugehen, widerspricht, wie Rudolf am Anfang des Threads dargestellt hat, der früheren Praxis Prof. Hulands und des früher allgemeinen Konsenses aller operierenden Urologen.

Ich schlage vor, gelegentlich mal an anderer Stelle über die Fähigkeiten von Ärzten zu diskutieren. Das sollte ohne die im Forum verbreitete Selbstzensur bei diesem Thema geschehen. Es muss auch eine namentliche Benennung von Leistungen und Fehlleistungen möglich sein, wenn man hier wöchentlich im Forum sieht, dass viele nicht mal die Reihenfolge oder die Tagesdosis von ein paar Medikamenten beherrschen.

Ich wünsche Francisco noch einmal viel Glück und hoffe, dass sich die weitere Diskussion an andere, geeignetere Stelle verlagert. 

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Knut hat es schon geschrieben, wo das Problem ist. Es muss vor jeder Therapie eine ausreichende Diagnostik betrieben werden. 
> Falls die dargestellten Fakten so stimmen, was ich nicht recht glauben kann, wäre das Versprechen einer einseitig nervenerhaltenden Operation eine Unverschämtheit. Bei den genannten Vorwerten eine Operation anzugehen, widerspricht, wie Rudolf am Anfang des Threads dargestellt hat, der früheren Praxis Prof. Hulands und des früher allgemeinen Konsenses aller operierenden Urologen.
> 
> Ich schlage vor, gelegentlich mal an anderer Stelle über die Fähigkeiten von Ärzten zu diskutieren. Das sollte ohne die im Forum verbreitete Selbstzensur bei diesem Thema geschehen. Es muss auch eine namentliche Benennung von Leistungen und Fehlleistungen möglich sein, wenn man hier wöchentlich im Forum sieht, dass viele nicht mal die Reihenfolge oder die Tagesdosis von ein paar Medikamenten beherrschen.
> 
> Ich wünsche Francisco noch einmal viel Glück und hoffe, dass sich die weitere Diskussion an andere, geeignetere Stelle verlagert. 
> 
> Wolfgang


...Es muss vor jeder Therapie eine ausreichende Diagnose betrieben werden... Jetzt bin ich aber nicht viel schlauer geworden!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

ich wiederhole mich nicht, denn Du hattest gleich eine mögliche Entschuldigung für die Arztentscheidung beim PET-Cholin präsentiert. Nachdem nun die eklatante Fehlentscheidung bekannt ist, habe ich nichts mehr von Dir gehört. Mir geht es nicht um Rechthaberei, sondern ich möchte Francisco aufzeigen, dass er seine ärztliche Beratung kritisch sehen muss, denn mir tut Francisco sehr leid, und zwar wegen seines GS 9. Deshalb versuche ich ihn zu informieren, dass er sich zukünftig bei diesem Krankheitsbild nicht mehr viele Fehlentscheidungen leisten darf und darum auch meine Empfehlung, unbedingt Prof. Bonkhoff mit einzubeziehen.
Prächtiges Management ist gemäß Deiner Definition durch passables Management zu ersetzen, wobei ich auch dieses nicht erkennen kann. Francisco hat salopp entschieden und burschikos kommentiert, weil ihm wahrscheinlich die Bedeutung von GS 9 noch nicht klar ist. Deshalb finde ich Deine Weichzeichnerei als nicht hilfreich für ihn wie auch Deine merkwürdige Klauberei, was er hätte besser machen können. Es geht darum, ihn zu beraten, was er in der Zukunft vielleicht richtiger machen könnte, und dies bedeutet für mich in seiner kritischen Situation zuerst ein Zweitgutachten bei Prof. Bonkhoff mit speziellen Zusatzmarkern, um dem GS 9 gerecht zu werden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Knut, ich möchte Dich wirklich sehr herzlich bitten, dich jetzt nicht an die möglicherweise unsinnige PET zu klammern, sondern meine Frage zu beantworten, die ich jetzt zum dritten Male stelle:

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe Dir schon einmal vor nicht so langer Zeit mitgeteilt, dass ich mich klar ausdrücke, und wenn Du meine Texte noch einmal durchliest, dann wird Dir sicherlich klar werden, was ich gesagt habe.
Das Rot-Eingerahmte ist Deine Konstruktion, und die musst Du Dir schon selber beantworten, denn Du kannst nicht einerseits argumentieren, was wir dem armen Francisco mit Rechthaberei, merkwürdige Klauberei alles antun, und dann rührst Du permanent in der Vergangenheit herum. Meine Intention in diesem Thread wieder zu schreiben, war es, Francisco, Hilfestellungen für die nicht einfachen anstehenden Zukunftsentscheidungen zu geben. Ich werde in Diesem Thread nur noch schreiben/antworten, wenn es um diese Aufgabenstellung geht.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## erwin54

Hallo Leute,

ich finde es beschämend hier im Forum Anschuldigungen etc.lesen zu müssen, dabei schreiben hier alles "Gutmenschen".

Konstruktiver wäre m. E. darüber gemeinsam nachzudenken, welche Standardeingangsprämisse (Diagnostik) für eine kurative Behandlung erforderlich ist.

(Auch ich habe mich zu früh operiren lassen - glaube ich - )

Vorschlag:
Wie wäre es, wenn wir gemeinsam an der "Eingangstür" des Forums eine roten Leit(d)faden anbringen würden, welche idealen Voraussetzungen (Diagnostik) für eine abschließende Behandlungsentscheidung erforderlich sind.
Dies hätte den Charm den "Goldstandard" aufzustellen, fortzuschreiben!!!!!!
Alte Hasen vor!!!

Mit freundlichem/friedlichem Gruß am späten Abend[/quote][/quote]

----------


## Anonymous1

> (Auch ich habe mich zu früh operiren lassen - glaube ich - )





> 11.08 = 0,01ng/ml PSA


Hallo Erwin,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Deine Anmerkung richtig verstehe. Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du ja präzisieren. Außerdem kannst Du den histologischen OP-Befund einstellen. Danach, also wenn der pathologische Befund nach OP greifbar ist, werden Dir die Experten aufzählen, was Du falsch gemacht hast. Bestimmt hast du keine Differenzialdiagnostik gemacht? 

Ich wünsche Dir im Voraus viel Glück für die Beurteilung, wie mündig Du als Patient bist oder warst.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Meine Intention in diesem Thread wieder zu schreiben, war es, Francisco, Hilfestellungen für die nicht einfachen anstehenden Zukunftsentscheidungen zu geben. Ich werde in Diesem Thread nur noch schreiben/antworten, wenn es um diese Aufgabenstellung geht.


Zu dieser Intention lese ich bisher das nachfolgend zitierte.




> 1. Die Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie bringt die Gewissheit, ob weitere kurative Maßnahmen sinnvoll sind. Bei aneuploider Verteilung würde ich keine Bestrahlung machen lassen, da gemäß meiner Überzeugung dann doch wieder an anderer Stelle ein Rezidiv entstehen würde.
> 
> 2. Wenn sich eine günstigere Verteilung, was auch wahrscheinlicher ist, ergibt, würde ich von Prof. Bonkhoff, falls nicht schon erledigt, prüfen lassen, dass keine Strahlenresistenz vorliegt.
> 
> 3. Wenn 1 und 2 die Bestrahlung als erfolgsversprechend ansehen lassen, dann würde ich bei PSA-Anstieg auf Verdacht die Prostataloge mit IMRT bestrahlen, da über IMRT aufgrund der dann möglichen Strahlungsleistung von 76 GY eine hohe Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit gegeben ist. Eine Flächenbestrahlung der Lymphe mit 40 bis 45 GY- höher ist wegen den Nebenwirkungen kaum möglich- würde ich nicht machen lassen, da dies zur Beseitigung des Rezidivs nicht ausreicht.
> 
> 4. Sollte die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, dann würde ich warten, bis über bildgebene Verfahren das/die Rezidiv(e) lokalisiert werden können und dann die weiteren Maßnahmen festlegen.


Und nun meine Frage an die Experten und alten Hasen: Ist das die richtige Empfehlung für die Zukunftsentscheidung Franciscos?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

> Konstruktiver wäre m. E. darüber gemeinsam nachzudenken, welche Standardeingangsprämisse (Diagnostik) für eine kurative Behandlung erforderlich ist.
> 
> (Auch ich habe mich zu früh operiren lassen - glaube ich - )
> 
> Vorschlag:
> Wie wäre es, wenn wir gemeinsam an der "Eingangstür" des Forums eine roten Leit(d)faden anbringen würden, welche idealen Voraussetzungen (Diagnostik) für eine abschließende Behandlungsentscheidung erforderlich sind.


[/quote][/quote]

Hallo Erwin,
da wäre ich zurückhaltend. Das Forum sollte  nicht schon am Eingang eine kollektive Meinung proklamieren. Dafür sind die Meiniungen und Haltungen zu unterschiedlich, gerade auch in diesem Punkt. Zudem würde das dem Neuling eben einen "Goldstandard", eine Klarheit und Wahrheit vorgaukeln, die es m.E. NICHT gibt. Die Qualität des Forums ist bzw. sollte sein, dass der Betroffene verschiedene Aspekte aus verschiedenen Perspektiven zu seiner Krankheit lesen  und sich SEINE Meinung bilden kann. Wer das nicht will, ist bei Profis (= Ärzten) besser aufgehoben als bei uns Laien und Dilettanten.

Gruß
Wassermann

PS: Ist die Bemerkung zu deinem Vorgehen ironisch? Oder was veranlasst dich dazu, so zu denken? Was wäre denn besser gewesen?

----------


## Schorschel

> ... welche idealen Voraussetzungen (Diagnostik) für eine abschließende Behandlungsentscheidung erforderlich sind....


Hallo Erwin,

ich halte das für sehr wichtig und werde mich nicht davon abbringen lassen, hier weiter für Differentialdiagnostik und den mündigen Patienten einzutreten. 

Die Diagnostik entwickelt sich ständig weiter. Selbst PSA und Gleason-Score (GS) sind noch recht "junge" Erkenntnisse, und leider hinken die bildgebenden Verfahren noch ziemlich nach. Die Menschheit erkundet bildgebend den Mars, aber die verdammte Prostata bleibt in vieler Hinsicht "terra incognita". Eigentlich unfassbar!

Angesichts der extremen therapeutischen Bandbreite von Aktiver Überwachung (AS - siehe *hier*) bis zur radikalen Prostatektomie ist es schwer für jeden Einzelnen, die zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt für ihn richtige Therapie auszuwählen. Aber es steht wohl außer Zweifel, dass PSA und GS alleine zwar notwendige, aber keine hinreichenden Parameter für so schwerwiegende Entscheidungen sind.

Zu einem "diagnostischen Gold-Standard", wie Du ihn ansprichst, muss m.E. in jedem Fall die Ploidie-Bestimmung gehören, ebenso wie die Bestimmung der Proliferationsfraktion, die genaue Auswertung der Stanzen hinsichtlich Größe des Tumors etc. Hier kann dann auch die Bildgebung ihre Rolle spielen (vor allem auch deshalb, weil jede Biopsie zwangsläufig nur Stichprobencharakter hat), um so gut wie möglich zu prüfen, ob noch andere Herde feststellbar sind. Auch die schonende FNAB kann dann sinnvoll eingesetzt werden, wenn es darum geht, weitere Areale der Prostata zu überprüfen.

Ab einem bestimmten Krankheitsfortschritt sollten diejenigen modernen Marker erfasst werden, die auf die Ansprechwahrscheinlichkeit bestimmter Therapieformen (von Bestrahlung bis Hormontherapie) rückschließen lassen. 

Diese Ausführungen sind mit Sicherheit nicht vollständig, und ich erhoffe mir von den Profis hier im Forum weiteren Input. 

Letztendlich - und da gebe ich _wassermann_ Recht - kann es hier im Forum keine standardisierten Handlungsanweisungen _für Therapie_ geben (auch wenn die Urologie ihren sehr simplen Goldstandard = RPE ja in extenso praktiziert!!), wohl aber Standard-Empfehlungen _für Diagnostik_ - Letztere vermutlich differenziert nach Krankheitsstadium.

Ich freue mich auf Input für dieses wichtige Thema, das eigentlich einen eigenen Thread verdient!

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Francisco. 
Ich möchte Dich im Zusammenhang mit der Planung einer evtl. Bestrahlung dringend darauf hinweisen, unbedingt ein Skelettszintigramm machen zu lassen, - auch, obwohl du erst eine PET hattest, welche aber nichts gezeigt hat.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## erwin54

Hallo Diskussionsfreunde,

ich freue mich über die Hinweise zum Vorschlag: "Diagnostischer Gold-Standard an der Eingangstür" 
Selbstverständlich möchte ich mit dem Vorschlag die Diskussion nicht mindern. Ich stelle mir vor, das wir gemeinsam einen/mehrere Prozesse über den diagnostischen Ablauf aufzustellen. 
Prozessabläufe gehören in größeren Firmen zum Standard. Prozesse dienen in Firmen zur allgemeinen Leichtigkeit im Umgang mit komplexen Arbeitsabläufen außerdem finden neue Mitarbeiter dadurch schnell eine Orientierung.  

Dabei bedeutet Standard für mich hier keine Einseitigkeit. Vielmehr möchte ich die möglichen Diagnostik-, Behandlungsabläufe darstellen. Die Idee ist, mit der Darstellung den "neu Betroffenen" die Orientierung zu erleichtern.  
Hierzu sollte aber für die weiterführende Diskussion ein neuer Theard aufgestellt werden (Holger Jünemann). 

Einwände u. Diskussion sind herzlich willkommen, aber bitte sachlich!
Sehr gerne sollte auch über den bestehenden _Behandlungstellerrand_ geschaut werden. Ziel sollte sein, gemeinsam neue Maßstäbe zu setzen.


Mit freundlichem Gruß
Erwin

----------


## FranzHeinrich

Guten Abend,

mich bedrückt nachdem ich die Diskussion um Francisco verfolgt habe, folgende Frage:

Mein Partner hat *absolutes* Vertrauen zu seinem Arzt und ich denke, er würde höchstwahrscheinlich den Ratschlägen seines Arztes, dem er seit über einem Jahrzehnt vertraut, ohne allzu großen Widerspruch folgen. 

Das schließt natürlich *nicht* aus, alle eventuellen Therapie-Möglichkeiten miteinander zu besprechen. Ich möchte ihn aber *auf keinen Fall* unter Druck setzen, wenn er sich anders entscheiden sollte. Das würde ihn seelisch destabilisieren und *wäre zumindest bei ihm* nicht richtig.

Ich habe Angst, wenn Erkrankte oder besorgte Angehörige hier die (*sicherlich fachlich qualifizierten*) Empfehlungen des Forums (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht befolgen, dieses den Betroffenen sehr übel genommen wird. Und das erzeugt sicherlich weitere Angst und Panik bei Patienten und Angehörigen, die zum Teil noch wie gelähmt unter dem Schock der Krebsmitteilung stehen. 

*Denn selbst wenn man sich für ein vom Prostataforum nicht empfohlenes Vorgehen entscheidet, hat man sich die Entscheidung doch nicht leicht gemacht und möchte doch in seiner Not noch weiterhin um Rat bitten können.* 

Es grüßt eine 
sehr verunsicherte und nachdenkliche

Rena

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Rena,

Sicher brauchst Du keine Angst zu haben, wenn Du mit Deinem Partner einen anderen Weg gehen willst, als hier vorgeschlagen wird. Es ist Dir Sicher schon aufgefallen, wie stark die hier vertretenen Meinungen etwa auseinandergehen. Wie jeder Krebs anders ist, so sind auch die Meinungen über seine Therapie häufig sehr verschieden. Am besten ist es, man schaut sich diese Sammlung an und wählt entweder (vielleicht auch noch nach weiteren Abklärungen ausserhalb dieses Forums) auf eigene Verantwortung oder noch besser in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Aezt, dem man vertraut, jene aus, mit der man leben zu können glaubt.

Gerade die Vielfalt der Antworten mag Dir auch zeigen: Wählst Du mit Deinem Partner eine unter Berücksichtigung Eurer ganz besonderen Umstände eine, die im Forum auf Kritik gestossen ist, so kannst Du sicher sein, dass andere Mitbetroffene vorhanden sind, welche Eure Wahl begreifen und für weitere Auskünfte immer zu Verfügung stehen werden.

Liebe Grüsse

Jürg

PS: Leider entgleist (all zu oft) ein Thread, und es kommt zu Diskussionen, die an der gestellten Frage vorbeigehen. Mein Vorschlag: Solche Beiträge übersehen!

----------


## wassermann

> Liebe Rena,
> 
> Sicher brauchst Du keine Angst zu haben, wenn Du mit Deinem Partner einen anderen Weg gehen willst, als hier vorgeschlagen wird. Es ist Dir Sicher schon aufgefallen, wie stark die hier vertretenen Meinungen etwa auseinandergehen. Wie jeder Krebs anders ist, so sind auch die Meinungen über seine Therapie häufig sehr verschieden. Am besten ist es, man schaut sich diese Sammlung an und wählt entweder (vielleicht auch noch nach weiteren Abklärungen ausserhalb dieses Forums) auf eigene Verantwortung oder noch besser in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Aezt, dem man vertraut, jene aus, mit der man leben zu können glaubt.
> 
> Gerade die Vielfalt der Antworten mag Dir auch zeigen: Wählst Du mit Deinem Partner eine unter Berücksichtigung Eurer ganz besonderen Umstände eine, die im Forum auf Kritik gestossen ist, so kannst Duj sicher sein, dass andere Mitbetroffene vorhanden sind, welche Eure Wahl begreifen und für weitere Auskünfte immer zu Verfügung stehen werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüsse
> 
> Jürg
> ...


Dieser Haltung möchte ich mich anschließen und sie auf die Diagnostik erweitern, da es hier ja um Therapiewahl geht.
Das Bemühen mehrerer Schreiber, das Bewusstsein für erweiterte Diagnostik zu wecken und diese zu fordern und zu fördern, begrüße ich ausdrücklich. Es sollte aber bei Diskussionsbeiträgen bleiben, denn Laien sollten sich nicht anmaßen "Goldstandards" und "Richtlinien" aufzustellen und zu veröffentlichen, auch um Forumsleser wie REna nicht zu verunsichern oder unter Druck zu setzen. Eine Web-Mitteilung kann und darf die ärztliche Beratung im Einzelfall nicht ersetzen oder sich darüber hinweg setzen. Anregungen, Informationen und Kritik JA, Verhaltensregeln mit dem Stempel BPS-Forum NEIN. 
Um es salopp zu sagen: Man muss sich auch gegen DNA-Z oder Zweitgutachten bei Bonkhoff entscheiden dürfen ohne in die Hölle zu kommen! Schreibt nicht vom "mündigen Patienten" und gebt ihm dann vor, was er zu tun und denken hat!!!

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rena,

als Neubetroffener muss ich keine Angst haben, dass mir meine Therapieentscheidung übel genommen wird. Diesen direkten Vorwurf nach einer Therapie habe ich im Forum noch nicht erlebt, denn die Therapieentscheidung ist eine persönliche Angelegenheit, und man weiß, dass jeder die Konsequenzen aus seiner Entscheidung tragen muss.
Als Neubetroffener kann man aber Angst von der Vielfalt der Empfehlungen und Hinweise bekommen, so dass das Forum für die Neubetroffenen oft keine Hilfe sondern eher eine Verunsicherung ist. Nur wenn ich sehr frühzeitig möglichst mit ersten Verdachtsanzeichen ins Forum komme, dann ist es natürlich eine hervorragende Informations- und Beratungsquelle. Bei mir trifft das ein Bisschen zu, denn ich habe zwei Jahre gebraucht bis zur positiven Diagnose und habe mich bereits ein Jahr vor meiner positiven Diagnose und Therapieentscheidung im Forum und auf den KISP-Seiten informiert. Für die damalige Zeit habe ich schon ungewöhnlichere Diagnoseverfahren gemacht, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Daraus resultiert, dass ich ein Anhänger einer sehr gründlichen Diagnostik geworden bin und somit zu der Gruppe im Forum gehöre, die vor jeder Therapieentscheidung für eine Ausschöpfung der Diagnostik plädiert. Dann haben wir eine zweite Gruppe, die bei der Diagnose Krebs für sofortiges Handeln und mehrheitlich für die Ektomie ist. Diese unterschiedlichen Ansichten prallen leider oft unversöhnlich aufeinander und enden in persönlichen Vorwürfen. Die Forumsadministration steuert nun gegen, so dass das Abgleiten ins Persönliche wohl Vergangenheit sein wird.
Bei Francisco klaffen nun Diagnose mit Therapieempfehlung und Ergebnis nach der Operation eklatant auseinander, so dass daraus heftige Diskussionen zwischen den beiden Lagern entstanden sind. Dies hat direkt nichts mit Francisco zu tun, sondern das sind Grundsatzdiskussionen über die sehr unterschiedliche Grundauffassung. Soweit mein Erklärungsversuch über die Geschehnisse im Thread von Francisco.
Den Meinungen und Gedanken von Jürg und Wassermann schließe ich mich an insbesondere auch, was den Diagnostik-Goldstandard betrifft.
Mein neues Lieblingsthema ist frühzeitige und regelmäßige PSA-Vorsorge, da, wie schon an anderer Stelle ausgeführt, sich darüber der größte Teil der im Forum diskutierten Probleme erledigen würde.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Charly

Wie ich im Mai meine Diagnose Krebs erfahren habe,sagte mir mein Arzt das auf Grund meines Alters und dem Gleason 3+3 eigendlich nur die Op in Frage kommt. Er gab mir 2 Bücher mit und sagte lese dir das mal durch und dann komm wieder und wir reden über alles. Da mir das Lesen der Bücher zu trocken war, bzw ich nach 5 Seiten schon vergessen hatte was alles bedeutet habe ich ein wenig Gegoogelt und bin Hier gelandet. Ich habe mir ein Profil erstellt und dann im Forum die anderen gefragt http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=3585

Ich habe mir alles durchgelesen,mich über die Behandlungsmöglichkeiten informiert und dann meinen Entschluß gefasst. Ich hatte Dank dem Forum ein wenig Wissen und konnte mit den Ärzten offen reden und direkte Fragen stellen, was mir vieles erleichterte.
Dieses Forum kann einen viele Tipps und Info geben, aber jeder muß seinen Weg finden und dann auch dahinter stehen. Jeder muß sich über Nebenwirkungen und Heilungserfolge seiner Therapie im Klaren sein und die dann in Kauf nehmen. Ich bewundere HansiB wie er mit seinem Krebs umgeht und hierfür auch im Forum auch lautstark Werbung macht--gg. Gerade diese Lebendigkeit hier im Forum hilft uns Neubetroffene am meisten. Die perfekte Therapie gibt es sicher nicht da jeder Mensch und sein Krebs anders ist. 

Ich wünsche mir das ich alle Nicknamen und User noch viele Jahre hier im Forum lese. Liebe Grüße und ein schönes We Charly

----------


## Netsreg

Hallo Rena, Hallo Charly,

leider ist so Forum nicht ohne Tücken. So viele wichtige Hinweise und Tips auch gegeben werden, machmal kommt es bei   der  Vielzahl der Informationen auch bei frisch diagnostizierten Patienten zu Unsicherheiten.

So erging es mir auch. Nach der Diagnose Krebs habe ich nach Verkraftung des ersten Schockes alle möglichen Abhandlungen über die Standard-therapien und den modernsten bis hin zur Protonenbetrahlung, die in München auf Einführung wartet,studiert. Ich habe mit München und Stralsund bezüglich der HIFU-Therapie, gesprochen, hatte einen Termin in der Uni-Klinik Lübeck zur After-Loading Betrahlung und habe mich mit Nordhausen, wegen der IMRT-Bestrahlung in Verbindung gesetzt.

Bin ich dadurch sicherer gewurden, das Richtige zu finden.

Nein und nochmals nein.

Weil alle Therapien einen wesentlichen Nachteil haben, wenn man *persönlich* in die angebenen prozentualen *Risikobereiche* gerät.

Ich wollte immer die Bestrahlung mit Schwerpunkt IMRT oder Afterloading.

Aber auch da kann es zu Inkotinenz und Potenzproblemen kommen, nicht zu vergessen, dass auch gesundes Gewebe betroffen wird , unterschiedlich je nach Bestrahlungsmethode.  Was mich am meisten störte, dass nach der Bestrahlung eine Operation nicht mehr möglich ist. Desweiteren gab mir zu denken, dass bei einer Betrahlung, die Krebszellen nicht vernichtet wird sondern durch den Eingriff in die DNA die Zellteilung verhindert wird.

Und die Protonenbestrahlung in Amerika machen zu lassen fehlt mir leider das Geld.
In München soll die Protonenbestrahlung für Kassenpatienten 18000,- und für Privatpatienten 25000,- *Zuzahlung* bedeuten.

Nun habe ich meine Gedanken noch mal gesammelt und zusammengefasst, was mein Urologe und Prof. Bonkhoff nach einer Zweitbewertung der Biopsiewerte mir geraten haben.  Beide Therapien, die OP und Bestrahlung haben Ihre Berechtigung und können nicht gegeneinander ausgespielt werden und haben über eine Zeit von 10 Jahren annähernd die gleichen Erfolgschancen, natürlich immer unter Betrachtung der entsprechenden 
Befunde. Aber bei einer Bestrahlung bleibt eben ein geschädigtes Organ im Körper. 

Ich habe mich nun für eine OP entschieden und werde am 19.01. mit DaVinci-Operationsmethode in der Uni-Klinik Hamburg operiert, aber auch wissend, dass es keine Garantie für einen negativen Schnittrand oder gegen einen Rezidiv gibt.

Abschließend bin ich froh, dass ich mich endlich zu einer Entscheidung durchgerungen habe, denn diese Zeit der Recherchen in allen möglichen Medien war auch belastend.


Ich wünsche Allen viel Glück
und grüße von der Ostsee

Dieter

----------


## Netsreg

PS

sorry, ich werde am 19.02 operiert.

Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Entscheidung macht frei

*Viel Glück und dem Chirurgen ein goldenes Händchen.

*"Historiker verfälschen die Vergangenheit; die Ideologen die Zukunft"
*(Zarko Petra)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Dieter,

ich wünsche Dir nur das Beste. Auch wenn die Informationen im Forum, die Texte beim BPS usw. verwirren können, braucht man sich nach vielseitiger Information später nicht selbst den Vorwurf machen, man hätte nicht versucht, sich ausreichend zu informieren. 

Weil Du dies getan hast, möchte ich noch einen Hinweis geben. Wie ein schlauer Mensch hier im Forum mal feststellte, _nach_ der OP ist _vor_ dem Rezidiv, zumindest mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit. Und deshalb, und das sagen einem die Ärzte nicht, fängt der Weg gegen den PK m.E. mit der RPE oder Bestrahlung an und hört nicht damit auf. Welchen Weg meine ich? Es ist der Weg einer gesunden Lebensweise, mit Sport, guter Laune, gesunder Ernährung usw. usf. Dann wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer endgültigen Heilung wirklich groß.

Ich wünsche Mut und Stärke und Konsequenz und natürlich auch Glück!

Wolfgang

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Dieter alias Netsreg



> Dieter a N: Abschließend bin ich froh, dass ich mich endlich zu einer Entscheidung durchgerungen habe, denn diese Zeit der Recherchen in allen möglichen Medien war auch belastend.


Die Entscheidung wäre Dir vor über 10 Jahren mit Sicherheit leichter gefallen, denn da war im Internet so gut wie nichts zu finden und Heute, kann jeder Betroffene sich Glücklich schätzen auf so viel Information wie hier und *KISP* zu treffen, ich hatte sie damals nicht!
Wünsche Dir zu deiner bevorstehende OP alles Gute und hoffe nur,


> Wolfgang aus B.: Wie ein schlauer Mensch hier im Forum mal feststellte, _nach_ der OP ist _vor_ dem Rezidiv, zumindest mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit.


daß dieser Satz für Dich nicht zutrifft!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Charly

Hallo Dieter

Toi Toi Toi, drücke dir die Daumen. LG Charly

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

> Abschließend bin ich froh, dass ich mich endlich zu einer Entscheidung durchgerungen habe, denn diese Zeit der Recherchen in allen möglichen Medien war auch belastend.
> 
> Dieter


Hallo Dieter,
diesen Satz unterschreibe ich nach aufmerksamen Durchlesen!!! 
Mein Termin in Hamburg ist vorgezogen von März auf den 06.02.09 und darüber freue ich mich sehr. Deine Argumente pro und kontra Bestrahlung kann ich mehr als nachvollziehen, es ging mir in der Abwägung genau so!!! Nun will ich offen, dass der Krebs schön "mittig" ist. Vielleicht hört man mal voneinander und kann sich austauschen. Hamburg ist eine gute Entscheidung, da bin ich mir sicher!!!
Olli

----------


## Netsreg

Danke Oli und auch Danke an die Anderen, die mir Glück wünschen.

Ich glaube, das können wir alle gebrauchen.

Oli Du bist ja eher dran und wie ich mich erinnere lässt Du Dich in der Martini-Klinik operieren, ich bei Dr. Haese, der  die DaVinci in Uni-Klinik praktiziert. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du nervschonend operiert werden kannst, denn einen größeren Unterschiede gibt es gegebenfalls dann doch zwischen uns. Ich werde 69 und glaube mein " Pulfer " ist ohnehin bald verschssen. Aber du bist doch ein Stück jünger und das verlangt von der Partnerin doch einiges an Verständnis, wenn das mit der Potenz schif gehen sollte. Also dann toi, toi.
Lass mal was von Dir hören, wenn Du Operation hinter hast.

Beste Grüße von der Ostsee


Dieter

----------


## Francisco

Hallo,

eine kurze Meldung in die verehrte Runde. Ich bin immer noch munter. Ich kriege jetzt seit vielen Jahren Pamorelin und mein PSA ist immer um die 0,03.

Leider sind Libido und Potenz völlig dahingeschieden, ist ja auch kein Wunder und das ist auch ein Problem. Aber ich lebe noch, jetzt 7 Jahre nach Diagnose. Und ich bin auch trocken. Könnte also alles schlimmer sein.

Und ich bin inzwischen ziemlich entspannt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich eh nichts machen, bis der Krebs hormonrefraktär wird. Dann muß man eben weitersehen.

Wünsche Euch allen alles Gute

Francisco

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Francsco!


das freut mich für dich! Und, natürlich macht das auch mir Mut und gibt Zuversicht, trotz T3b noch einige schöne Jahre vor mir zu haben! Okay, no Sex, aber da gibt es auch schöne Alternativen! Wünsche drittes die HT noch weitere sieben Jahre ihren Dienst tut!

Liebe Grüße! Dieter

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Francisco,

welch eine Überraschung, nach so langer Zeit wieder etwas von Dir lesen zu können. Ich habe mir erlaubt -* hier* - den Anfang des von Dir eröffneten Threads einzublenden. Es war für mich, der als Harro (Gast) auch vertreten war, eine lesenswerte Rückblende. Leider sind zwei der Diskutanten inzwischen nicht mehr unter uns, aber die Beiträge von mittlerweile nur noch eher selten aktiven Foristen erweckten sehr persönliche Gefühle, und zwar auch ganz besonders wegen der Beiträge von Anonymous1, den wir alle noch unter DausH in Erinnerung haben. 

Ich wünsche Dir weitere 7 Jahre mit gleichbleibender Lebensqualität.

*"Bitterer Tee, mit Wohlwollen dargeboten, schmeckt süßer als Tee, den man mit saurer Miene reicht."*
(Chinesische Weisheit)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Francisco

Ich danke Euch.
Und, Dieterkarl, genau aus dem Grund habe ich das geschrieben.
Wünsche uns allen alles Gute!
Francisco

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Francisco,
das ist ja ein tolles Ding, uns mit Deinem Beitrag einen weiten Rückblick in das Jahr 2008 und die damaligen Beiträge zu ermöglichen. Es freut mich immer wieder wenn nach langer Zeit die erfreuliche Rückmeldung eines Betroffenen erfolgt.
Eine spezielle Frage hätte ich noch an Knut Krüger: 
Lieber Knut, hast Du inzwischen einen  4000er bestiegen ? Du bist ja immer noch recht aktiv und das nicht nur hier im Forum.
Grüße an alle Mitleser, Carlos

----------


## Frank1958

> Grüße an alle Mitleser, Carlos


Grüße zurück auch an Deine Frau             Marion und Frank

----------


## Francisco

Mal wieder ein kurzer Bericht. Ich lebe immer noch, und zwar ziemlich gut, erstaunlich.

Seit ca. 2-3 Jahren habe ich nach einer weiteren Phase ohne Hormone mehr oder weniger konstant PSA 2 trotz Pamorelin. Mehr als man will. Aber solange der nicht steigt, beunruhigt mich das nicht.

Über 13 Jahre trotz Gleason 9 und Metastasen finde ich ganz gut. Ich bin inzwischen Rentner, arbeite allerdings noch zwei Tage pro Woche weiter. Die freigewordene Zeit nutze ich mit meiner alten Liebe, der Musik. Ich spiele seit drei Jahren ganz ordentlich Euphonium (kann man googeln) und seit einem Jahr Cello. Ich tute in zwei Bands und spiele Cello im Orchester. Bin sehr zufrieden. 

Gruß an die Leidensgenossen.
Francisco

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Francisco,
Dein Verlauf macht mir Mut! Danke für diesen Post.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
erfreulich, erfreulich,
der PCA unberechenbar !!!
bin erfreut über jeden bei dem der Krebs zum Stillstand kommt.

lg
Adam

----------


## Karola

Mich beruhigt es,sowas hier zu lesen :L&auml;cheln: 
Mein Mann ist ja erst am Anfang  mal gucken wie es weiter geht.
Liebe Grüße

----------


## dieter286

Danke Francisco für die Aktualisierung - solche Beiträge helfen sicherlich vielen Betroffenen!

----------

